
One Small Step for the Web… - PretzelFisch
https://medium.com/@timberners_lee/one-small-step-for-the-web-87f92217d085
======
lioeters
[https://github.com/solid/solid](https://github.com/solid/solid) \- Solid
(derived from "social linked data") is a proposed set of conventions and tools
for building decentralized Web applications based on Linked Data principles.

------
detaro
If even the inventor can't be bothered to post the announcement of the thing
on a platform that's compatible it doesn't bode well. Or at least link to an
example.

~~~
teleclimber
Announcing a project to "re-decentralize the web" on Medium takes a bit of
oomph out of the message.

